# How do I get alum?



## beverly.fleming (Feb 14, 2011)

Since I know many of you knitters/crocheters also do cross stitch, I am asking for help. I am tea dying a piece of linen for cross stitch. The designer recommends that you treat the finisher project with a bath of alum. My pharmacist does not have it...my craft store doesn't have it. Anybody know where to get it?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Grocery store in spice section? I'd check there.

Culinary[edit]
Alum powder, found in the spice section of many grocery stores, may be used in pickling recipes as a preservative to maintain fruit and vegetable crispness.
Alum is used as the acidic component of some commercial baking powders.
Alum was used by bakers in England during the 1800s to make bread whiter.[10] The Sale of Food and Drugs Act 1875 prevented this and other adulterations.[11]
In Nigeria, it is used in the removal of snail slime before cooking


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Here in the states, Alum should be in the spices at the grocery store -- I used to use it to dry up cold sores in my mouth


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

the grocery store


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you tried eBay?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

veejayh said:


> Have you tried eBay?


Grocery store is probably quicker and cheaper.


----------



## beverly.fleming (Feb 14, 2011)

I am leaving for the grocery store night now. As for amazon or ebay, I really do not need a pound! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Alum is often used in canning pickles. As suggested try the spice section or canning section of your grocery store. I find it interesting that a pharmacist wouldn't know to suggest the grocery store, after all he or she studied chemistry. The craft store employee, not surprised. It's unfortunate but craft and fabric stores don't ususally have many employees who actually know what they are doing.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I know this has nothing to do with alum.....but a friend, who dyes sheep yarn uses curry powder for a really pretty pale orange......just saying!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Alum is also used as a mordant for natural dyeing. First choice grocery store, second choice dyer's supply. Might be found at weaving, spinning shops.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

DollieD said:


> I know this has nothing to do with alum.....but a friend, who dyes sheep yarn uses curry powder for a really pretty pale orange......just saying!


I think it is the turmeric in the curry that gives that colour.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

If not in the spice section of the grocery store, check the section with canning supplies. Alum is what makes pickles "crisp".


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Alum is used in canning for the purpose of keeping vegetables like pickles crisp. I would try looking around the canning supplies in the grocery or big box stores like Walmart or I have not purchased anything from this website www.nuts.com they carry it and it is in stock. I am not sure how much you need. I hope this helps.
Moonieboy


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

JaniceK said:


> If not in the spice section of the grocery store, check the section with canning supplies. Alum is what makes pickles "crisp".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That's where I've gotten it


----------



## beverly.fleming (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the good advice. I found it in the spice section of my Safeway. I sincerely believe that if someone posted a question about solving the conflict in the Middle East, someone on this list would post an answer that worked. You are an amazing group of people with an answer for everything.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

beverly.fleming said:


> Since I know many of you knitters/crocheters also do cross stitch, I am asking for help. I am tea dying a piece of linen for cross stitch. The designer recommends that you treat the finisher project with a bath of alum. My pharmacist does not have it...my craft store doesn't have it. Anybody know where to get it?


'Alum' in dyeing is Not pickling alum.
It is Tin, colonial dyers used an old tin cup in the dye vat. You could usually get more than one dyeing session forms one tin cup.
Stanis Chloride is the chemical name. I got mine from a college chemistry professor. I'm sure that worst places that sell dyes (not RIT) will have a supply.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My first thought was also the spice section! That is were we always got it! Used to use it on the heat rash I would get as a child. That stuff worked wonders as a paste!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

google it than again i never heard of using alum for anything but cooking good luck


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

margoc said:


> Here in the states, Alum should be in the spices at the grocery store -- I used to use it to dry up cold sores in my mouth


How do you use this? One of my daughters suffers with cold sores on her lips.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> How do you use this? One of my daughters suffers with cold sores on her lips.


I have always used alum on cold sores also. Just wet the fingertip and touch the alum surface to get enough for one application. However, I passed along this remedy to a co-worker once who told her doctor about it, and she came back to me just livid because the doctor suggested I was trying to kill her with a deadly poison. I did not know at that time that there was another type of alum used in dyeing as listed above; but I now wonder if that is the only one he knew about from his chemistry classes since he probably never made pickles.

Anyway, alum is used in millions of home-canned pickles every year in the U.S. with no ill effect; the type purchased at the Safeway spice shelf anyway.

As a side note--persistent cold sores can sometimes be lessened in frequency with regular doses of Vitamin C. The Vitamin C has to be taken daily for a few weeks before any results can be seen. It's a cheap remedy if it works.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

cakes said:


> I think it is the turmeric in the curry that gives that colour.


It is the turmeric,which gives a strong citrus yellow,but it is not light fast and fades to pale lemon in hours. Adding alum as a mordant helps to retain its colour,but still fades. Chilli powcer gives yellowy red.


----------



## CandaceCucheron (Mar 13, 2014)

Try the grocery store or a health food store. alum is used sometimes for pickling.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

As an aside, in Africa some Africans use Alum as a contraceptive, they douche with it to cause contractions of the uterus.

I'd purchase it at a pharmacy that has more of 'farm' customers.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

In our area I live about 50 miles from an Amish bulk food store, and you can get it there in however sizes you want.
I think it is also used in doing lime pickles.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

6the dharma catalog has it because they specialize in dyeing


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Alum is used so the fabric will accept the dyeing colors..there is a site http://www.prairiefibers.com or http://www.motherearth.com and type in dyeing with alum. You should be able to secure Alum in a grocery store where the spices are..


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

I buy it from the drug store, I use it in the recipe for pickles


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You can often find alum in the grocery store, in the spices.

Hazel


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Alum from the drug store is the same alum you get from the grocery store.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Tea is frequently used to make things look older.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Dharma Trading Co. 
www.dharmatrading.com/

They have all kinds of fabric dyes, etc. They are addictive!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You must live on the Moon. I would think a drug store would have it but sure that any grocery store would for sure.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I have seen it with the spices in the baking aisle. You can use it also to make homemade play doh. Thats why I am familiar with it, Good luck with your project!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I didn't know dying alum was different from pickling alum.

Anyway, we get out dying alum from Earth Guild - really good source for all sorts of dying supplies. Also, Dharma Trading. We've dome business with both and very pleased. (Warning, once you get on Dharma's mailing list, they periodically send catalogs of the most irresistible things to dye - 100% clothing and baby clothes, silks, oooh, drool - all white, even the threads they use to sew them so you can dye it. 

www.earthguild.com/products/dyes/dyenat.htm


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Alum is used in making some kinds of pickles...most groceries & supermarkets in this area carry it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Alum is also used in dyeing material, wool etc. it's also used with Cream of Tartar to make a bath for dyeing.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I get mine at a bulk food store. It is run by some Amish folks.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a "far out" reply. Alum is also used to soak your fingertips in if you play guitar. There is a possibility that a music store (instruments) would sell it. It hardens the finger tips of your left hand so they they do not hurt when you hold down the strings.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

beverly.fleming said:


> Since I know many of you knitters/crocheters also do cross stitch, I am asking for help. I am tea dying a piece of linen for cross stitch. The designer recommends that you treat the finisher project with a bath of alum. My pharmacist does not have it...my craft store doesn't have it. Anybody know where to get it?


I just ordered 2 lbs. Alum from Nuts.com for $5.98.
It costs $4 for only one ounce in the grocery stores!! We use it in tanning hides, weaved crafts, etc. Ordered it on Tues, it was here on Thurs!.
Depending on how much you need, it comes in 1 lb., and 5 lb., and 10 lb. pkgs.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

beverly.fleming said:


> Since I know many of you knitters/crocheters also do cross stitch, I am asking for help. I am tea dying a piece of linen for cross stitch. The designer recommends that you treat the finisher project with a bath of alum. My pharmacist does not have it...my craft store doesn't have it. Anybody know where to get it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

margoc said:


> Here in the states, Alum should be in the spices at the grocery store -- I used to use it to dry up cold sores in my mouth


Do you just rub it on the cold sores? I've not heard of using it for that before.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Spice section of the grocery store.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Alum is what makes pickles crisp and is found in the spice section of any market.


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

You can also buy Alum at Penzey's spice store. If there is not one near you, you can order online. They have lots of spices and baking things like vanilla extract. They have great service in their tore, and mail order. Their catalogue, has lots of reader submitted recipes, as well as detailed desriptions of their products. We order several times a year from them. You can order as little as a 2 oz. jar of a spice, or larger amounts in cellophane bags. Good prices. If you order, you will get their catalogue.


----------

